# Wanted r35 around 38k



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Wanted preferred in black stage 4.25 desirable. I'm located in Portsmouth will travel for right car In uk.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone interested? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Still looking 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

